# Need advice for switching food...



## missydawn (May 29, 2012)

so does anyone know any good "low fat" pet food highly rated, :roll: or food for gastrointestinal problems highly rated??????????
In case Missy has to stick with it,I want my homework done!:read2:
She's been eating blue buffalo wilderness since june.It appears to be the food yall:nshocked1:,but no word from the doctor yet.
I really dont want to have to switch her ,but shes doing good on the ottytrain5:"mess" they put her on since yesterday,AS BAD AS I HATE TO ADMIT IT!

No throwing up,not even nauseous!!!! This is only been since yesrteday ,BUT I dont like it!


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

I just ordered Natures Variety Limited ingrediant to see if it'd work for my chi. She seems to really like it. I'm only going to use it as a standby if I have trouble getting raw or ZP.





Suggested Low Fat Dog Foods


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

Do you know what is in the food that is causing her problems?

I would probably try the limited ingredient Acana.


----------



## missydawn (May 29, 2012)

If its the pancreatitis then its the fat content,and she will need to be on a low fat diet.Doctor actually said ,if not treated her pancreas could start digesting itself!!!The blue buffalo wilderness(which is an excellent food) the fat content is 15%, the mess they have her on today(Hills i/d is 9% and is not a good food).Her hair is finally growing back and I dont want the lack of a good food to make her go backwards.Both vets swear by it ,but I know better.


----------



## MMS (Aug 2, 2012)

I found a list of "low fat content" foods for you
Suggested Low Fat Dog Foods

Not sure if their rate will be low enough, though. But there are a couple for the Blue Buffalo line if you're stuck on that food (it is a decent food). I see there Simply Nourish's canned food is only 8% fat, it's Petsmart's competitor to Blue and Wellness.


----------



## missydawn (May 29, 2012)

MMS said:


> I found a list of "low fat content" foods for you
> Suggested Low Fat Dog Foods
> 
> Not sure if their rate will be low enough, though. But there are a couple for the Blue Buffalo line if you're stuck on that food (it is a decent food).


Thanks yes we like blue wilderness, its rated a #5 food. I just looked at the site,very helpful!The stuff they have her on today,is 22% protein and 9% fat.When the doctor calls,I will ask what does the fat content need to be and I will get this list out that I just printed from that web sight and go from there.


----------

